# Activity never over 52% with 4890



## kenkickr (Oct 10, 2009)

Is this one of the reasons Folding sucks on ATI cards?  I just setup the client this morning and all is running fine but notice the Activity never gets over 52%.  Is there an advanced setting I need to change?


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 10, 2009)

you must set the ''environment variables''  

 (amdcalcl.dll and amdcalrt.dll replaced by aticalcl.dll and aticalrt.dll respectively. Copy the ati versions from your System32 folder after installing 9.2 drivers).
Other info: Let each setting go for 10%, record FahMon reported time per frame, close, edit Flush_Interval. In task manager, update speed for “Performance” tab is set to “High.”

How do you change your Flush_Interval?
1) Right click on Computer
2) Click Properties (at bottom).
3) Click “Advanced System Settings” in left margin.
4) Under the “Advanced” tab, click “Environment Variables” (at bottom).
5) Two fields appear. One, with “User variables for (username)”. And another one below that, is titled “System variables”.
6) Under ‘System Variables”, click “New”.
7) Dialogue box appears. 
8) IN “Variable name:”, put (minus caps, and CASE SENSITIVE), “Flush_Interval”
9) In “Variable value”, enter in a value, applicable ones are from 2-1024. Default for the time being (ATI changes this quite a bit), is 16. Lower the value, better stability, greater CPU load, no GUI pauses. Larger the value, slightly less stability, noticeable, but not drastically reduced CPU load, on some settings, brief GUI pauses.
10) Press “Ok”, then “Ok”, then exit out of “System properties” window.
11) Restart, good to go.

To ensure that the new Flush_Interval was applied:
1) Open cmd.exe
2) Type in (minus caps, case sensitive), “echo %Flush_Interval%” and press enter.
3) The value that you entered as your Flush_Interval value should come up. (eg, if you set it to 32, restarted, and typed in the above command, the # “32” would show up.

All the environement variable you have to set 
CAL_NO_FLUSH  = (1 my setting)
CAL_PRE_FLUSH  =   (1 My setting)
BROOK_YIELD   =  (2 my setting)
FLUSH_INTERVAL  ( try from 16 to 1024)


----------

